

What happened to Rick Roderick? - jdmoreira
http://larshjo.tihlde.org/roderick/

======
Eyght
Very educational and entertaining speaker. I highly recommend his lectures. Go
for a walk and listen to one of them and you'll come back better informed and
with a smile on your face.

